# 1 CMBG HQ & SIG Sqn 50th Anniversary (30 April - 2 Mar 2008)



## Sig_Des (7 Apr 2008)

May 1st of this year marks the 50th Anniversary of 1 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group Headquarters and Signal Squadron. As such, there are some events:

April 30th:

0900 – 1500 hrs	Bde Signals Competition 

1200 – 1300 hrs 	Past COs and RSMs Lunch 

1900 – 2400 hrs	Opening Ceremonies and Meet and Greet

May 1st:

1330 – 1500 hrs	Freedom of the City of Edmonton Parade

1900 – 0200 hrs	All Ranks Candlelight Dinner and Dance

May 2nd:

1000 – 1200 hrs	Brunch, Competition Awards – Promotions – Unit Awards – Closing Ceremony


Any past members of the Squadron are welcome. If you are interested in attending any of the ceremonies, feel free to PM me, and I will point you towards the appropriate OPI.


----------



## Sig_Des (16 Apr 2008)

Bump and link:

http://www.1cmbghqandsigsqn.com/


----------

